
Hundreds of active and former US police officers are part of extremist FB groups - amaccuish
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/14/18679598/facebook-hate-groups-law-enforcement-police-officers-racism-islamaphobia
======
CM30
Controversial, but couldn't you make this claim about almost any profession
with a decent number of practitioners and any sort of responsibility?

Probably about any political side or extreme outgroup too.

There are likely at least a million police officers in the US, so hundreds of
those being associated with questionable Facebook groups hardly seems like
it'd be statistically relevant. And you could probably swap police officers
with teachers, doctors, lawyers, politicians or military personnel and find
similar figures.

------
ncmncm
I see the astroturf committee is out in force already.

TFA said their match got 14000 hits, and they called police and sheriffs'
offices and confirmed 400. But how many did they call about? Were they
randomly selected, or were the ones called about identified as more likely
than others?

We know that these domestic terrorist groups encourage members to join and try
to subvert police departments and border patrol offices, and we know that the
presence of just one has been seen to profoundly increase the amount of
brutality in a department.

------
tomohawk
Lots of innuendo here, but that's about it. How many former police are members
of the Democrat party? Would that be news?

